# Cable Ties an Official Support Method?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What you have pictured, while ugly, is a legal install.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I figured as much, seems like they should find a better way to secure it to the wall. It's amazing the amount of work they spent on the rest of the station only to leave boxes like that all over.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks pretty legal to me too. Ugly as hell but, pay for ugly and you get ugly.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Edrick said:


> At a new jobsite at Ashmont Station on the MBTA Redline in Boston. There were boxes all over the station like this, screws missing, ziptied to the wall, and not even level.
> 
> Which one of you guys did this job? :no:
> 
> ...


If that is on the MBTA Then that was done by the IBEW local 103 Although it is legal it looks like chit:no:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> If that is on the MBTA Then that was done by the IBEW local 103 Although it is legal it looks like chit:no:


Makes me wonder if this wasn't just temp'd in, waiting for something like new doors or some other more permanent install a short time from now? Just a guess, based on the fact that he said the rest of the install was of such high quality.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Makes me wonder if this wasn't just temp'd in, waiting for something like new doors or some other more permanent install a short time from now? Just a guess, based on the fact that he said the rest of the install was of such high quality.


Well "high quality" for the MBTA. This very well could be permanent or something that was ment as a temporary solution but knowing the T will be left. The doors and everything were installed and this side of the station was basically complete. Although I don't work for the T so it's anyones guess.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Makes me wonder if this wasn't just temp'd in, waiting for something like new doors or some other more permanent install a short time from now? Just a guess, based on the fact that he said the rest of the install was of such high quality.


That is possible ,the MBTA is a state agentsee and all the Electricians that work there are members of the 103:no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Looks pretty legal to me too. Ugly as hell but, pay for ugly and you get ugly.



The Tax payers paid super top dollar for that ,. Union two guys one week of work


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Nobody's taking the bait Harry. :no: :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is my guess, at one time there were installed correctly, people vandalized them and a maintenance person fixed them with tie wraps.

The 'feet' on bell boxes break off very easily.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That right there looks like a 'going rate' job. :thumbsup:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> What you have pictured, while ugly, is a legal install.


I dunno.

I would of flagged the conduits for being a trip hazzard being that close to the left door opening.

That is just so wrong.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Defiantly not a case of vandalism, that's the bonafied installed version.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Looks pretty legal to me too. Ugly as hell but, pay for ugly and you get ugly.


No it's "pay peanuts, get monkey's"!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> No it's "pay peanuts, get monkey's"!


I forgot about that, thanks Beiber. :laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Edrick said:


> At a new jobsite at Ashmont Station on the MBTA Redline in Boston. There were boxes all over the station like this, screws missing, ziptied to the wall, and not even level.
> 
> Which one of you guys did this job? :no:
> 
> ...


What is it? I see fire alarm. Access control too? All Low voltage or low and high due to the two boxes?


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Isn't there something wrong with the zip tie over the 2gang box and plate? Looks like you would have to cut the tie (loosen the box from being secure) to access the j-box.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Nobody's taking the bait Harry. :no: :laughing:


You took the bait *electricmanscott* :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

4s covers require two tie wraps.


----------



## dieselram752 (Jan 23, 2008)

Is the MBTA property exempt from local inspections like state buildings are?


----------

